# Cornflake Is Here!!!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They picked up Cornflake at a Park-n-ride along with 20 other rescues. She said it went very smoothly and he is a wonderfully sweet boy. The paper work from the Rescue says that he was surrendered because of a tumor on his leg. The Rescue removed it and put him up for adoption. I don't know the results of a biopsy, but am assuming it's benign since he was allowed to be adopted. We'll contact the rescue for more info. She has an appt. set for him with her Vet on Friday. Other than being a bit dirty, he's PERFECT! She thinks he may have a bit of "Doxen" in him too. What do you think?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Get relaxed Cornflake you have a great home now. Welcome home!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

he's a cutie. I wish I had a pic of the dog my folks had when I was 18. He looked like a minature golden, alot like Cornflake. Cocker and dachsund?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> he's a cutie. I wish I had a pic of the dog my folks had when I was 18. He looked like a minature golden, alot like Cornflake. Cocker and dachsund?


Yeah, I was thinking Cocker and Dashund too. He does look like a mini-Golden though. That's what drew Noelle to him


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello there little Cornflake! What a cutie pie! I'm glad the transport went well. I've gotta say that Cornflake looks a bit like my Daisy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the successful rescue. Cornflake is a little cutie whatever he is.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous little man 
I hope you have a long and happy life together


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Welcome Cornflake - what a lucky boy to be going to his forever home with you , very cute boy!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

OH he's adorable!!! Mini golden is what he sure looks like.....could have some doxie and cocker spaniel....what a pretty boy!!!!! He now has a great home!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How cute! Reminds me of Gayle's little one! Long haired Dachshund???


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome home, Cornflake!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

welcome home Cornflake. You are a real cutie and are going to be so spoiled


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we need more than 1 picture!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> we need more than 1 picture!


 I heard from Noelle this morning. They've shot a video and taken more pics, so I should have something later today.
He needed a bath, which he hated but tolerated with good manner's and she'd given him a rawhide which he nearly finished...I told her to stay away from more rawhide!! His teeth need brushing and that's her next task. He understands basic commands, comes when called, and does well on leash. He responds to "Cornflake" so I think they're keeping it.:crossfing Updates to come!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so cute and I love the name Cornflakes. Thank her for rescuing him and enjoy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Cornflake living anywhere near me or FM?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What an absolute cutie!!! Bless them for the rescue (and keeping the name of Cornflake--it's toooooooooo cool!!!)


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Bless you for taking in Cornflake. What a cutie. Tell him :wavey: from Tuff dog and Al in Georgia!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check out Gayle's Doxies!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=17878


----------

